
Ask HN: Is there any CDN that offers “upload tokens” to put content - magnetic
I&#x27;m building an app where users can upload user generated content.<p>CDNs have good pricing on distribution, and I&#x27;d like the clients themselves to upload directly to the CDN without sending the data to my server (and then having the server put it on the CDN).<p>I&#x27;d imagine something like:<p>- client tells &quot;I want to upload something of size 123123 bytes&quot; to server<p>- server returns &quot;upload token&quot; to client, that encapsulates an authorization saying: &quot;the holder of this token can store 123123 bytes on my behalf, content expiring on x&#x2F;y&#x2F;z, this auth is valid until a&#x2F;b&#x2F;c&quot;<p>- client HTTP puts&#x2F;posts 123123 bytes of data to the CDN, with the upload token passed as authorization, and gets a URL back<p>- client gives the URL back to the server &quot;upload done! here&#x27;s the URL to it!&quot;<p>Does any CDN support this paradigm?
TIA
======
karmakaze
I've done a similar thing with S3 and CloudFront using presigned URLs. In
general a CDN is a cache not a store so the upload goes to what the CDN reads.

